# Recipes



## dfreeman5 (Jun 29, 2015)

Looking for some good recipes to make some goose i've looked online and all over and cant seem to find much that i havent already tried.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Take some fresh young goose meat. Cut into cubes. Marinate in worshire sauce, Italian dressing, and 7up for overnight. Wrap in bacon and grill the next day. Tastes so good even my wife will eat it! I tell her it is steak....... Haha


----------



## dfreeman5 (Jun 29, 2015)

LOL That sounds awesome have never heard of that, hopefully we can knock some down this weekend. THANKS! ill let you know how it is. :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Fajita's!!

get a crock pot.... Cut goose into strips.... put goose in crock pot and add packet of fajita seasoning. Use the directions on packet about how much water to add with mix. Then let cook for 4 hours or so...add a little extra water isn't bad.... then add in your onions and peppers.... let go for about another hour. Get your cheese, tortillas, salsa, and sour cream ready.

If you want a quick version of "chipotle's" corn salsa..... Two cobs or cups of sweet corn (cooked), 1-2 jalepenos, 1/2 red onion, 1/3 bundle of fresh cilantro, lime juice (2 fresh limes).... Chop up jalepenos,onion, and cilantro very fine. Mix all together with a little black pepper..... EXCELLENT.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Poppers:

Cut goose into bite size chunks...... Marinade in Olive oil and what ever seasoning you like (lawerys seasoning salt, garlic poweder, etc)... You can let sit over night or a couple hours.

Get bacon, sliced Jalapenos (pickled jalapenos are good too), and sliced water chestnuts. Wrap pieces in bacon with a jalapeno on one side and a water chestnut on the other... then tooth pick to hold in place. Get the grill ready. Place on grill and turn a few times to get the bacon done to your liking..... I go until the tooth pick ends are chared..... which the bacon is done about medium crisp and goose is at a medium/medium rare.

You can do these in the oven as well.... 350 for about 30 mins.


----------



## dfreeman5 (Jun 29, 2015)

AWESOME! Hopefully I can try a couple different recipes this weekend they both sound great. THANKS for the help

GOOD LUCK THIS YR! :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Then you can always grind it and make sausage, hot dogs, brats, etc.

I use about a 60/40 mix..... Goose/Pork. I do this with all my wild game I make into sausage and what not. The pork helps keep everything moist so it doesn't dry out.

Another quick easy recipe....

Buy the Mc. Cormicks Montreal Steak Seasoning. Use the marinade on the bottle (soy sauce, olive oil, and seasoning). Cut goose into bite size chunks....Marinade the goose for a 12-24 hours. Put on grill and cook to medium/medium rare.


----------



## knockemdownboy (Mar 6, 2009)

Take goose and wrap in bacon.... grill... throw away the goose and eat the bacon!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

knockemdown....

I know that is the "standing" joke about waterfowl and when ever anyone asks how to cook it. But that is what anti's see and will use against us hunters. Just some food for thought. :beer:


----------



## gooses (Aug 24, 2015)

Season well and grill. Medium rare.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

slice a breast diagonally about 3/4 inch thick

marinate slices in mustard and Italian dressing

lay a strip on a half slice of bacon and roll up, then load a up a skewer with the rolls

grill till the bacon is about done and then brush with a light shot of bbq sauce

bacon will keep goose about medium rare


----------



## wi2nd (Sep 11, 2007)

For something really easy.......

Generously (I can't get myself to say "liberally") apply Lawrys seasoned salt to both sides of breast and let sit for several hours. I recommend using a meat thermometer on the grill to not overcook - not overcooking is the key to goose. I've done to 165 which is recommended to kill anything that needs to be killed, and the taste is still very good. I know others that will stop short of that and retain an even better flavor with less cooking. The salt retains whatever moisture the breast has, as they are notoriously dry already. Obviously not great for those with high blood pressure, but is very easy, fast, and tasty!


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

I can a lot of the birds I have left over. Pack them in pint jars, seal and pressure cook at 10 pounds for 75 minutes. You can take it out make into stroganoff or shredded sandwiches, or heat in a fry pan with eggs. Very tasty and tender!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Another easy recipe is using a pot roast bag/seasoning,either a whole bird plucked or breasted out its hard to beat on a cool fall night.


----------

